# Furries in Missouri?



## Ralphh (Aug 21, 2008)

I am! =3

Anyone else?


----------



## Nylak (Aug 21, 2008)

Haha. I've been watching these things crop up all the time, but I never thought a Missouri one would show.

*waves hand furiously in the air* =D!  I'm at Mizzou.  X3


----------



## Kalianos (Aug 21, 2008)

I've almost given up hope. Hello from from southwestern Missouri!


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 21, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Haha. I've been watching these things crop up all the time, but I never thought a Missouri one would show.
> 
> *waves hand furiously in the air* =D! I'm at Mizzou. X3


 
OHMYFUCKINGGOD!

We live in the same town!!!!


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 21, 2008)

Kalianos said:


> I've almost given up hope. Hello from from southwestern Missouri!


 
What town friend? :3


----------



## Nylak (Aug 21, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> OHMYFUCKINGGOD!
> 
> We live in the same town!!!!


 

OMFG NO WAI.  XD  *easily amused*


----------



## Kalianos (Aug 21, 2008)

Joplin, not a bad place to be


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 21, 2008)

Nylak said:


> OMFG NO WAI. XD *easily amused*


 
I know right?!?!
xDD!


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 21, 2008)

Kalianos said:


> Joplin, not a bad place to be


I go to show's there once in a while :3


----------



## Kalianos (Aug 21, 2008)

Lol, Doesn't seem to be a lot of Missouri furs on the board...or are they all asleep.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah thats kinda what I was expecting =(
I've never even met another fur! *grumbes*
anywho,
I'm gonna hit the sack,
but we should talk more sometime soon^^


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2008)

Used to live in Fort Leonardwood (My dad was stationed there, and the rest of my family lived on base...), which is near Waynesville.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm in Lake of the Ozarks but not for much longer


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 22, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> I'm in Lake of the Ozarks but not for much longer


 
I go there once in a while with my boat^^

Where ya headin' to?


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 22, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Used to live in Fort Leonardwood (My dad was stationed there, and the rest of my family lived on base...), which is near Waynesville.


 
Yeah I'm pretty close to Fort Leonardwood.
Now you live in Texas?


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> Where ya headin' to?



Back to good 'ol Kansas :/


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 22, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> Back to good 'ol Kansas :/


 

awwwh haha.


----------



## lightwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

i live in Missouri as well! i live in Fulton, MO =3


----------



## Ralphh (Sep 5, 2008)

lightwolf said:


> i live in Missouri as well! i live in Fulton, MO =3


 
Seriously?
I go there somewhat often^^


----------



## timfiredog (Sep 5, 2008)

there are a bunch of us in St Louis region.


----------



## Woff (Sep 6, 2008)

Ozark MO here =3


----------



## Duskling (Sep 7, 2008)

St. Joseph Here yo!


----------



## Ralphh (Sep 24, 2008)

So someone organise a Missouri Furry meet?! =D


----------



## Jhetmonev (Sep 25, 2008)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ArchRegionalFurries/


The group is pretty large and they get together a few times a month.  =P  I don't like how the message system for the site is though.  It would be much easier if it was more like a forum, or if there was one for the site.


----------



## Falke (Oct 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Haha. I've been watching these things crop up all the time, but I never thought a Missouri one would show.
> 
> *waves hand furiously in the air* =D!  I'm at Mizzou.  X3


I'm at Mizzou, as well.


----------



## Kalessin (Oct 8, 2008)

Lincoln, Mo for me (it's between Sedalia and Warsaw, probably won't find it otherwise)


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 8, 2008)

there will soon be a convention at the state park of the ozarks.... its  called Wild nights


----------



## Nylak (Oct 8, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> there will soon be a convention at the state park of the ozarks.... its called Wild nights


 
Holy crap, seriously?  ...I may have to look into that.


----------



## Kalianos (Oct 8, 2008)

There's actually going to be one here in Missouri....dangit, I'm already going to Anthro-con XD


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Oct 9, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> there will soon be a convention at the state park of the ozarks.... its  called Wild nights



The fuckin Lake dude? Damn, right after I left too... :<


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 9, 2008)

heres your info for   wild nights   http://www.wildnights.org/


----------



## Ralphh (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a boat, or my parents do, so I'm really going to have to look into that, it sounds like a hella good time :3


----------



## Henry Wolfe (Nov 20, 2009)

Jefferson City Woot!


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Wentzville, MO! (Little town in St. Charles county)


----------



## darzoz (Nov 21, 2009)

Nope I'm not from Missouri. I figured at least one person should post in this thread and not be from Missouri, after all if you ask who is there you're not going to get any answers of who isn't there. How'd ya' like them apples?


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 21, 2009)

i live in hillsboro


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 21, 2009)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> Wentzville, MO! (Little town in St. Charles county)


my dad lives between wentzville and troy


----------



## Dread Husky (Nov 21, 2009)

Kansas City, Missouri here. :}


----------



## Henry Wolfe (Nov 21, 2009)

I just knew there were other furries around here....Once at a marching band competition in the St louis area I saw a girl wearing an ear hat And i told her I liked it. She may not have been a furry but there was a good chance.  

Besides ARF in St louis does anyone know of any furry groups in Missouri?


----------



## Cratia (Mar 7, 2010)

wow, kind of an old post, I'm in Illinois right now, but I'll be moving back to KCMO in a few months.  Am I right in guessing that you guys don't really have much of a community per-say?  Because we have get togethers here every week locally, and then furry bowling once a month for a larger area.


----------



## silvermoon93 (Mar 7, 2010)

I live in KC.  I think there's another one of us-- a cat, I believe-- near by where I live, but that's all I know of.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

RAWR QUIT MAKING LOCATION SHOUT OUT THREADS!!!


----------



## Ratte (Mar 7, 2010)

Old thread is fucking old.


----------

